# Tube Jigs Help



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Surprise! I have another question... While hunting last weekend, I was talking to a friend about fishing and he said he was having good success at The Berry stripping in a tube jig (or something of the like). I would appreciate any info on these "tube jig" flies, (or are they really just standard tube jigs?) I have fished with tube jigs before while ice fishing, so i know what they look like, but if someone could direct me towards pictures of the ones that are used on a fly rod I'd be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

No if its the tube flies im thinking of the tube flies are quite a bit different then tube jigs used in bait fishing, Tube flies use a thin round plastic tube kinda like a drinking straw pulled around metal shank then a hook extending out the back side. The materials are weaved around the tube to mimic bait fish. Tube flies are more used in salt water or salmon fly fishing. Ive seen it done when is was in BC with spey and switch rods but not sure how its done here in Utah wonder if its the same setup.

http://globalflyfisher.com/tiebetter/tu ... oncept.php


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Have your friend clarify what he means.
I would think that he is talking about tube jigs like 3" squids.
They are very effective at Strawberry.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hmmm im guessing he means rubber tube jigs because tube flys are just long wiggly flys

haha but me and my cousin were thinking about using tube jigs on my 8 wt, i just didnt have it with me so we didnt get the chance but ive heard a lot of people talking about it lately so im gonna try it now :mrgreen:


----------



## FishOn! (Jan 21, 2008)

I only know a little about tube flies from what I have seen and read on another forum. A local tier (Marty on UTOF) ties a lot of flies on tubes. He says it allows you to tie large flies and still use smaller hooks. He says they cast a lot better too and you can make them neutral in buoyancy or as heavy as you want by using various metal tubes. I think you basically tie the fly on the "tube" or straw like structure and then you slide it down onto a hook that is tied onto your tippet...Again, my explanation is just from observation, I really don't know much about them. Here are a few examples of his awesome flies tied on tubes...and they are specific for local species but historically most of the patterns on tubes were for saltwater I believe...

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff35 ... ubefly.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff35 ... /mouse.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff35/martyoh/031.jpg


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Watch the saltlake tribune video on youtube I will get a link it is tube jigs the bass kind and stuff heres the link.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I've heard some claim it does less damage to the fish as the tube slides away. I suppose it could slide away, but the fish still has a hook in it and the water pressure is still going to keep the tube fly some where close to the fish.

As mentioned above, it gives some options of tying bigger flies and using smaller hooks.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Having fished lots of tube flies I can say that 1) tubes are not just used on long wiggly flies. Dries, nymphs, and poppers all can be tied with tubes.

2) The real advantage to a tube fly is a MUCH higher hooking percentage. When you are streamer fishing or swinging flies for steelhead, many times the fish just nip at the very end of the fly. Tubes allow you to put the hook right at the very end of the fly. This allows you to hook the "tire kickers" just coming for a nip. You can also set your hooks in the shrink tubing that goes at the end of the tube to ride upside down and hook fish in the top of the mouth, which is usually much harder and therefore the hook holds better. The final advantage is in the hook itself. Long shanks hooks do not hold fish nearly as well as short shank hooks. The long shank acts as a lever while fighting the fish so when the fish changes direction or starts thrashing, you are much more likely to lose fish on a long shank (i.e. 4X or 6X long hook such as a tiemco 300, 5263, 9395) You do not necessarily use a smaller hook with tube flies, just a hook with a shorter shank (and preferrably with a very wide gap). My favorite is the Gamakatsu B10S stinger http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/fly_hook.htm or the Gamakatsu Octapus.


----------



## FishOn! (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the great info flyguy. I did not know that nypmhs etc were tied on them as well. I will have to try tying on some tubes sometime. I like the idea of increasing hook up percentage. Do you know of any good resources for tying on tube flies (tutorials, videos, etc)? I'll do some searching and see what I find. Hopefully I have not highjacked your thread too much dartangion, I'll want to send some flies your way sometime. I have plans to tie a lot during the cold months, at least during study breaks ha ha.

Hmmm...so, when the fit hits does the tube separate from the hook? Do you have a small loop that is pinched and then releases much like a slip strike indicator? These flies are becoming more intriguing by the minute.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Some Tube Flies, can also be tuned. So that way the fly will spin fast, slow or not at all. and since they r on tubes your line won't twist. Plus the fly usually slides away from the fish's mouth while fighting it and does not get mangled as much...... u can use em on a fly rod or trolling rod, put one behind a small dodger and hold on.


----------

